# tangible proof that plant-to-plant communication occurs



## Ed Roland (Sep 18, 2008)

*Will our local Lesco supply these plant sniffers?*

By RANDOLPH E. SCHMID, AP Science Writer 
Thu Sep 18, 5:11 PM ET

WASHINGTON - Aspirin is among the most popular remedies used by people. Turns out some plants like it, too. Researchers at the National Center for Atmospheric Research were surprised to discover that stressed plants produce an aspirin-like chemical that can be detected in the air above the plants. The chemical may be a sort of immune response that helps protect the plants, the scientists speculated. 

According to the researchers, the finding raises the possibility that farmers, forest managers and others may eventually be able to start monitoring plants for early signs of a disease, an insect infestation or other types of stress.

Currently they often do not know if an ecosystem is unhealthy until there are visible indicators, such as dead leaves.

"Unlike humans, who are advised to take aspirin as a fever suppressant, plants have the ability to produce their own mix of aspirin-like chemicals, triggering the formation of proteins that boost their biochemical defenses and reduce injury," NCAR scientist Thomas Karl, the lead researcher, said in a statement.

"Our measurements show that significant amounts of the chemical can be detected in the atmosphere as plants respond to drought, unseasonable temperatures or other stresses."

While researchers had known that plants in the laboratory produce a form of aspirin known as methyl salicylate, they had never looked for it in the forest.

But when they set up measuring devices in a walnut grove near Davis, Calif., to monitor plant emissions that can affect pollution, they discovered measurable amounts of methyl salicylate.

Previous studies have shown that plants being eaten by animals also produce chemicals that can be sensed by other plants nearby.

The new findings, announced Thursday by NCAR in Boulder, Colo., were published in the journal Biogeosciences. The research was funded by the National Science Foundation, NCAR's sponsor.

Measuring instruments 100 feet above the ground measured methyl salicylate from plants that were stressed by a local drought and unseasonably cool nighttime temperatures followed by large daytime temperature increases.

In addition to having an immune-like function, the chemical may be a means for plants to communicate to neighboring plants, warning them of the threat.

"These findings show tangible proof that plant-to-plant communication occurs on the ecosystem level," says NCAR scientist Alex Guenther, a co-author of the study. "It appears that plants have the ability to communicate through the atmosphere."

Karl added: "If you have a sensitive warning signal that you can measure in the air, you can take action much sooner, such as applying pesticides. The earlier you detect that something's going on, the more you can benefit in terms of using fewer pesticides and managing crops better."

National Center for Atmospheric Research: http://www.ucar.edu


----------



## S Mc (Sep 19, 2008)

Really interesting stuff. Will be going on the link and looking into more info.

Thanks.

Sylvia


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 19, 2008)

woodweasel said:


> ...that stressed plants produce an aspirin-like chemical that can be detected in the air above the plants.



I wonder if that's what secondary borers smell that draw them to stressed trees?


----------



## Bob Wulkowicz (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sentience in Trees 1 & 2*

Part 1: Getting people prepped to discussed communications in trees

http://users.rcn.com/bobw.enteract/sentience.html


Part 2: You can almost see the wee beastie sniffing...

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/10/science/10plant.html?_r=1&8dpc&oref=slogin


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 2, 2008)

Bob, thats very interesting. I bet you are hell on wheels at dinner parties.

Mind if I ask how u came by the neg. rep?


----------



## Bob Wulkowicz (Oct 3, 2008)

woodweasel said:


> Bob, thats very interesting. I bet you are hell on wheels at dinner parties.
> 
> Mind if I ask how u came by the neg. rep?



Margaret called me on the phone and invited me to a dinner party. She'd taken a new job, some kind of auditor with the IRS or other agency. It seemed pretty important that she have me tag along, so I tried to be on my best behavior.

No question about it, this was a bunch of auditors. In the kitchen, they introduced themselves by giving their name and their GS pay scale. I'd never seen anything like it before. They're mostly young, fresh-faced, and remarkably naive. I watched the introductions curl around the kitchen table and head toward me. When it was my turn, I couldn't help myself, and explained to the group that I was a forensic proctologist. Margaret about wet her pants, biting her lip to keep from laughing, and I then understood why she had dragged me there.

They all looked at me puzzled. They didn't understand what I did and I didn't tell them what I was paid. There was a short pause, and the person to my right introduced herself and gave her GS scale. The small crowd wasn't exactly sure why, but they seemed unsettled by my title and my unwillingness to share how much I made.

Margaret and I poked around the party for a while and for some reason I felt the need to go back into the kitchen and confess my joke. The same group was there; auditors don't seem to move around a lot, and I interrupted to explain that I hadn't properly told them what I do.

And as I began, I couldn't help myself again and said that I was an inventor, and I had just crossed a Cuisinart with a vibrator and put an end to household drudgery forever.

With that, Margaret yanked me out of the kitchen, laughing her ass off, and treated me to a very appreciated evening.

I never really quite understood what impression she wanted to make with her new colleagues and I never did ask.

That was me at a dinner party...


--------------------------------


In response to your second question, did you mean negligent reporting? The dinner party story would seem vaguely about that and my attempted correction.

If you mean negative reputation, I have a bad habit of challenging dogma and pompous explanations for the complexity of nature. I did just get banned from ######### for a variety of reasons, but then again that might just be the owner's inability to look in a mirror.

-------------------------------------

The image below is is in full compliance with the fair use doctrine as part of my comments. Please look at my new site at http://gossamerengine.netboards.org/viewtopic.php?t=8 and join in....

------------------------------------








bob [rent me for parties] woofalot


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy Smokes, Bob. U and I have to go cow tippin sometime.

I fixed your bad rep. Now u r presentable. Try to keep your shirt on and play nice.


----------

